

Greece: spearing the "octopus" - Super_Jambo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/paulmason/2010/02/greece_spearing_the_octopus.html

======
Super_Jambo
Scroll down for it in video.

------
sailormoon
woah:

 _The farmers are in their third week of blockading all routes from northern
Greece to the Balkans - 75% of trade has been stopped and fruit is rotting in
its containers._

